# Jag finishes his Agility Excellent title!



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jag completed his Agility Excellent title on Saturday with a first place! I am very proud of him -- but he still has a lot to learn. For those of you coming, He is entered at the National. Be sure and look us up!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!!! Jag just destroys any challenge he is presented with. How cool to have in at the Nationals! Wishing you and Jag great success!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ya!! Congrats!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: Awesome news!!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesome! Big congratulations to both of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whoo Hoo!!! Major Congrats!!!!


----------

